# What color artwork for this blue wall?



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

something lighter than this would look good.










would settle for something that wouldn't distort the flow of things in the room. Neutral and light colors would do but something with too much flare would look awkward I think.


----------



## unreall_23 (Feb 23, 2015)

So kind of a lighter blue with other unobtrusive shades thrown in. Do you think something like this would be too much?


----------



## linda flora (Feb 19, 2015)

You have a lot of strong pieces in the room. I would want something fun on the walls...such as empty frames in white that would compliment the sofa.


----------



## Hdmv1776 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'd do red accent pics. There's a lot of blue with the walls and making artwork to your red chair and case would help integrate those color splashes.


----------



## aliciatapp (Dec 18, 2008)

You seem to like contemporary modern, abstract.. so get a painting that reflects that using all the colors of the room. for a dramatic focal point.. It could be a single large painting or a tryptich.. then buy pillows that complement the painting

Alicia
Alicia tapp designs
Images on tiles


----------



## aliciatapp (Dec 18, 2008)

I added a pic to your living room wall

Good way to see how an abstract will look

Alicia
Alicia tapp designs
images on tiles


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

aliciatapp said:


> I added a pic to your living room wall
> 
> Good way to see how an abstract will look
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think that's way too warm for her living room pieces. Her set of furniture are pretty modern and artsy already. I doubt adding a piece like that would make the atmosphere more comfortable.


----------

